# What ya gonna do when you get really old?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

my original peers in life would be the same age as me
but they will all have loads of children & money

age 80..?

go to auctions?
big international ship holidays?
struggle to move around?
eat too much?
get really chuffy & chortly? ho ho ho

nod

loads of friends?

when I started life my parents were 50
loads of outer family have died since.

But my parents were never obese. They smoked a lot. Mum dead
I was obese at end of school. Not any more


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Die.


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

Gonna live on a farm.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

i'm gonna start farting , fart , fart


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Whatever most 80 year olds do.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 100% sure I'm going to regret wasting my years caring about what people thought of me.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'll finally take up recreational drugs.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Die


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

KyleInSTL said:


> I'll finally take up recreational drugs.


:roll


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope I die before 60. I don't wanna live a life with constant physical pain, losing teeth, and spending most of my money on pills.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

I really don't want to think about. Hopefully by then I'll stop procrastinating all the things I want to do.

Sent from my Z665C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Walk and drive myself around. I hope I can still do both.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Be really really really creepy to young girls 
Ha ha ha 
And 
Lots and lots of drugs , all uppers so I don't waste any of the last few years sleeping . 
That's if I even get there . I'm thinking this should start at around 70 75 . 
Kinda looking forward to it now .


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never been able to picture myself that far ahead. I don't know what the future holds..if I'm around at that age, I hope I have a safe place to live and a few friends or relatives nearby. I would just try to enjoy whatever time I had left, I guess.


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

Resting in my grave.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know, feeding birds, having 5 cats, feeding the birds to my cats, adopting some unfortunate kid or a tiger.. or a... pig. or something.
I'm going to be a strange lonely old lady.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm going to be one of those old people who make up 60% of all community plein air classes and workshops. going to also walk my dogs everywhere. old people rule.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

By that time, the antichrist could be ruling the world. So either drugged and stuck to the beast-net with the chip in the hand or forehead, or head chopped off for not taking the mark.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Die seems popular. I choose that.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

I really don't know, I remember one coworker telling me that he will not care at all about his ending life and drug the crap out of himself.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I knew an old guy in Bali a few years ago. He would have been in his 70's. He was from one of the northern European countries and spoke no English whatsoever - just his native language and some Indonesian.

He would spend a few months of each year in Ubud - up in the hills in Bali. He had hired an Indonesian girl to drive him around on a little scooter - she would drop him off in the mornings at his favourite restaurant where he'd spend the day chatting to his friends there. Then he'd give her a call and she'd come and pick him up again and take him home.

I can think of far worse ways to spend our later years. Think I'll do much the same - although it will probably be near a beach.


----------



## Fight (Sep 12, 2015)

twitchy666 said:


> my original peers in life would be the same age as me
> but they will all have loads of children & money
> 
> age 80..?
> ...


Live peacefully at a farm or a house far away from people. With some animals.


----------

